

GnuPG Far Exceeded 2015 Funding Goal - acaloiar

From GnuPG Home page:<p>A big Thanks to all supporters<p>Due to this ProPublica article we received more than 120,000 € of individual donations on a single day. There is even more: The Core Infrastructure Initiative granted 60,000 $ for 2015. Our payment service Stripe and Facebook will each give 50,000 $ to the project. And finally the Wau Holland Stiftung is collecting tax deductible funds for GnuPG (7000 € in December; numbers for January will be posted soon).<p>As the main author of GnuPG, I like to thank everyone for supporting the project, be it small or large individual donations, helping users, providing corporate sponsorship, working on the software, and for all the encouraging words.<p>GnuPG does not stand alone: there are many other projects, often unknown to most people, which are essential to keep the free Internet running. Many of them are run by volunteers who spend a lot of unpaid time on them. They need our support as well.<p>— Werner, 2015-02-06
======
acaloiar
Could not create a new story linking to GnuPG's home page:
[https://gnupg.org/](https://gnupg.org/)

Julian Angwin's ProPublica article that helped spark the donations:
[https://www.propublica.org/article/the-worlds-email-
encrypti...](https://www.propublica.org/article/the-worlds-email-encryption-
software-relies-on-one-guy-who-is-going-broke)

